
Show HN: My first Wordpress template in 5 years. Feedback, please? - astrowilliam
http://www.wilwaldon.com/claire
======
astrowilliam
I consider this a basic blogger template, nothing too fancy, just good and
solid.

This thing has been sitting on my "to do" list for a while and I decided to
crank it out to get it out of my head. Any feedback would be appreciated,
thank you.

------
DrScump
[http://wilwaldon.com/403.shtml](http://wilwaldon.com/403.shtml)

